
Why I Hate Frameworks (2005) - braythwayt
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.219431.12
======
braythwayt
Previous discussions (2006 - 2014):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9203959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9203959)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6283601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6283601)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787525)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533274)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431786)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95722)

